# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  بدي مساعدة

## khaled aljonidee

مين معاه جريدة المواد

و لا تحكولي من النت

لأني متأكد اناه مش كامله

ساعدوني.....مشان الله

اعطوني مواعيد المشاغل الهندسية

مش معقول يكون بس شعبة وحده في الفصل

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

يا كبير ....
مشاغل الهندسيه في شعبه وحده انا متاكد ...

كل احد .... ثلاثاء ... خميس 

من 3.30 و 5.30

----------


## khaled aljonidee

خربت معي يا صاحبي

4 و نص 

بسبب الحصن

 :Eh S(2): 

يا رب انام يوم و اصحى و اسمع انها تفجرت بجاه نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام

 :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## شذى الياسمين

اذا مو موجوده غير شعبه و حده بامكانك تنزلها بكليه تانيه غير الحصن بس بشرط تكون الماده موجوده عندهم بوقت بناسبك ..
انا ما بعرف شو تخصصك بس اذا في متله ب توليدو بصير تنزلها هناك ..
الله يوفقك يا رب ..

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بدك اياني اقضي على حالي يا شذى  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يسامحك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا تخصصي هندسة تكييف و تبريد الهواء :Icon31: 

شكرا الك

 :Icon31:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

انا عندي حل نزلها بالسويد
عل اقل بتشوف ابرا الاسبوع الجاي 
وهيك منه بتكمل الماده ومنه بتحقق حلمك ومنه بتتسلى وبتحضر مباريات

----------


## دليلة

تخصصك حلو ياخالد راح نحتاجك بالصيف   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا من هلابحجزك  للصيف لانو منطقتي صحراوية وفيها حر بدي تبرد لي الهوا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ماشي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بجامعة الحصن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

قصدي ستوكهولم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> تخصصك حلو ياخالد راح نحتاجك بالصيف 
> 
> انا من هلابحجزك للصيف لانو منطقتي صحراوية وفيها حر بدي تبرد لي الهوا


 
[align=center] 
وله يهمك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس كل شي بحسابه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

ول انا فكرتها معرفة راح يكون بلاش

طيب معلش امر تدلل

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> بدك اياني اقضي على حالي يا شذى 
> 
> الله يسامحك
> 
> انا تخصصي هندسة تكييف و تبريد الهواء
> 
> شكرا الك


لا مو هيك ..
بس الواحد بتحمل هالفصل اذا خريج احسن ما يتأخر سنه او حتى فصل عشان ماده .. انا هيك كان رأيي..
واذا بدك اي مساعده تانيه انا جاهزه .. والله يوفقك يا رب و تزبط معك ..

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا مو هيك ..
> بس الواحد بتحمل هالفصل اذا خريج احسن ما يتأخر سنه او حتى فصل عشان ماده .. انا هيك كان رأيي..
> واذا بدك اي مساعده تانيه انا جاهزه .. والله يوفقك يا رب و تزبط معك ..


[align=center] 

اصلا لو اني خريج كنت بقيم القيامه عليهم

الحل هو اني انزل مختبرين

غير هيك ما في حل

و الدوام رح يصير يوم الاثنين و الاربعاء  للخمسه اما بالاول كان للوحده

شكرا شذى....غلبتك معي

 :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ول انا فكرتها معرفة راح يكون بلاش
> 
> طيب معلش امر تدلل


خلص...الك ببلاش :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس الك...مش كل الجزائر بعدين يحكولي و انا كمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> [align=center] 
> 
> اصلا لو اني خريج كنت بقيم القيامه عليهم
> 
> الحل هو اني انزل مختبرين
> 
> غير هيك ما في حل
> 
> و الدوام رح يصير يوم الاثنين و الاربعاء للخمسه اما بالاول كان للوحده
> ...


اذا مو خريج بسيطه ..
وبالنسبه للدوام عــــــــــــــاااااااااااادي .. انا دوامي يوم الاتنين ل 6 مش ل 5 .. الله بعينك ..
لا غلبه و لا شي ..

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بس انا سكان الزرقا يا شذى مش اربد

75 كيلومتر مش قلال

 :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> بس انا سكان الزرقا يا شذى مش اربد
> 
> 75 كيلومتر مش قلال


اذا هيك معك حق ما تنزل مواد  للساعه 5 .. وخاصه الايام الجايه رح تكون شتويه ..
عن جد لو انا مكانك ما بعرف شو اعمل ..
الله يكون معك ..

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

انا بعمان و لل 5.30 
بلا دلع ابو الخل .

----------


## anoucha

يا رب كمان تنفجر جامعتنا و ما ندرس شي 4الى 5 سنين

----------


## الخمايسة

راجع يعقوب غرابية

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا بعمان و لل 5.30 
> بلا دلع ابو الخل .


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

